# Please Read if You Are or Will be Listening to Mike's Tapes :)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------This is in regard to those of you who are currently or will be listening to Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 for hypnotherapy sessions. Mike has asked me to post this for him. Mike and I were talking about how I noticed that when I re-listen to the introduction from time to time, I had a better understanding of what was going on with my progress and my reactions to the sessions themselves. Some of the "answers" are given in the introduction, before you really know what the "questions" are. So now, I listen to the introduction now and then, and I realized that many of the very same questions and concerns I had, were already addressed in the introduction. But since I had only listened to it the one time before starting, I had forgotten much of it.But in the introduction, as you know, Mike does, for example, address the fact that some people do get frustrated during their sessions that things aren't happening fast enough or as they expected...also regarding sleep and the subconscious mind...many of the very same questions we (including myself) have concerns with are already addressed.So, Mike suggests to go ahead, and listen to it again from time to time...or whenever you feel the need...Doing this has really helped me quite a bit!!!As always, though, if you do have questions, please ask us...we are always here for you! It is a journey to feeling better..I am still taking that journey, but I am on my way!Take care and Feel Good!!! On behalf of Mike:Best Regards to all! ------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 03-30-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thought I'd better bump this in case any new folks might like to take a peek. Listening to the introduction from time to time, is very helpful. Try listening more than just twice, if you can. I found many questions answered after I was doing the program for awhile. Hope this helps, and good luck to everyone!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumperdoodles


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

MarilynThe first time I dod the tapes I stopped at day 50 due to an interuption..the second and thoird times I tried I thought..hey I don't need to listen to tape 1....but then I quit doing the tapes again failry early on.The fourth time I started from tape 1 and I'm still sticking with it...day 30 ...I think you are right there is something improtant in tape 1. It seems to give meaning to the whole program







Jane


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thought I better let this one resurface for those new to the sessions!!


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I've "listened" to this tape twice, once at the beginning, and again around day 38. I have yet to hear 1/2 of it, as it relaxes me to "sleep". Do I need to listen to it while sitting up or something so I'll hopefully stay awake, or will it have the same benefits since I don't know what it says, like the rest of the tapes are supposed to work? So far I haven't seen a real benefit, but I sure enjoy the relaxation!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jane and Jennifer!Glad you are enjoying the sessions! From my own experience, I think it is best you listen to the introduction while awake and paying full attention..at least for me that seemed to be the most beneficial. The introduction lays the foundation for the actual 5 sessions of hypnotherapy. Many of the questions and concerns I had were already mentioned in it.I have listened to it several times, and each time I heard something "new" or at least I was reminded of "why" I was "fighting" it, or wanting to not listen, or whatever. Many of these feelings are common to some of the listeners...and while I thought my experiences were unique to me, they actually were part of the hypnotherapy process. Not that all experience these aspects (wanting to quit, thinking IBS has returned, etc.) but enough individuals feel these things so it is considered pretty normal!!!So rest in the fact, that you are among many who had these doubts, questions or concerns, and who are now feeling much better with IBS symptoms greatly reduced, and getting better each day!!!Enjoy your journey, as Mike says!! And let us know if you have any questions..we are all here to help!!!Take care,Marilyn







------------------Marilyn


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Marilyn, thanks for the info. about listening to the intro. often. I have Mike's program on order and am looking forward to it. I have other hypno. tapes I listen to for sleep and anxiety and they sure put me to sleep. I'm sure Mike's tapes will do the same and hope they work on the subconscious as you sleep. Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Norbert! Good luck with the tapes...I know they have helped many as well as myself, and it is an enjoyable journey. You can listen to them in a relaxed state, but if you fall asleep, your subconscious mind still takes it in. Let us know how you are doing, and take care!------------------Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Time for another bump!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump yet again!


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for your suggestion. I started the tapes last night and hardly remember any of it! I heard the first 15min. then woke up at the end. I then heard the first few minutes of the next session and awoke at the end again! I was just sooooo tired. But I would really like to hear what he's saying! He has such a soothing voice.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Catherine! Glad you enjoy the sessions. For the very first introduction...Tape/CD One: Side/Track One...try to listen to this one while you are awake if you can. All the other sessions can be listened to while you are asleep..it does not matter. But the first introduction session may answer things for you on a conscious level that will be helpful as you progress further into the sessions!!! Just a little tip! Enjoy your journey!!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks for the info Mike/Marilyn


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks, Marilyn, I will try to do that during the day while sitting up!!


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hi Marilyn!just wanted to say howdy and make this thread a "flaming envelope" tee hee!! take care all.


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

darn it!! missed it by one...forgive me! now it's supposed to be flaming! i'm at day 34 of my sessions, and haven't missed a day yet!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lotron! So glad you are rolling along well!!! Keep at it. Everyone is different..I did mine a long time ago and still am getting better as time progresses!!And thanks for the Flame!!! How exciting to have a hot topic..LOL







Take care everyone! and enjoy your journey!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumperdoodles...(I sound like my Net!)


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2001)

Cookies? Are you saying to re-listen to the intro periodicly during the 100 day process. Or to listen to it periodicly after the 100 days are finished?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This means to listen during the time you are doing the program...on the resting days, or anytime you feel it would be helpful. Of course, listening to it after the 100 days are over is fine as well, but it would be most helpful to listen while doing the program!!! Hope this was clear







and helped answer your question! Take care!







~Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Time for another bump for new folks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Betty and newbies...be well!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for newbies! Welcome newbies







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Nan


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

Hi everyone,I've been reading all your postings and they are so encouraging.I've ordered my tapes and they should arrive any day now, however I'm a bit confused and concerned.I've noticed so many people fall asleep or become really relaxed. Is that possible when the pain is totally unbearable? I've tried other relaxation tapes and found it impossible to relax with such bad pain. Sometimes relaxing almost becomes stressful.On rare occasions where I have been able to relax and fall asleep, afterwards the pain comes back twice as bad - has this happened to anyone?Has anyone struggled with this issue?Im trying not too get too anxious by the time my program arrives - I really want it to work sooo much. This pain and all the symptoms are driving me crazy!By the way, I'm IBS-C (major)!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Oneday,Your program will be in the post today,by Priority, so it won't be long.Yes, I have had major pain, and the program does address it. Don't worry about falling asleep, and don't worry about whether you will be relaxed enough...Mike told me to continue with it even if I had pain. you CAN use it along with pain. But remember, that everyone is different. Don't have preconceved expectatins one way or another. You may have immediate relief, like some, or you may not notice anything until long after program completion, like myself and others. Just know that it does help, and something is better than nothing. The first thing, is to be very patient with yourself and your healing. I know I was very impatient, most of us are, but you have had symptoms for awhile and it takes awhile to address these things. Make sure that the pain is definitely due to IBS, as other things can cause it. (I know....read my other posts!!!)If your pain is totally unbearable (been there, too!) take whatever meds you need to, and also email Mike. He has a self-exercise to do for pain alone that may be helpful to you. But the program will address pain, and if you read some of the other successes, you will see you are not alone.Let me know it this addresses your concerns, and if not, I will reply again... Take care, now.The very best to you...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi Marilyn,Thanks so much for your reply. It helped a lot and did address my concerns.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lynne,First off, I forgot to say I love your signature line about all being brothers in the same destiny...good line!!







In your post, you mention that: Quote:[I wish I did know for certain that it is IBS I have, I've had such minimal medical help, that I'm not sure - it just seems strange to me that I'm having such severe debilitating symptoms and have had only one test done and not responded in the slightest to any treatment for IBS.]It is absolutely imperative that you know for sure if you have IBS. The tapes won't hurt you in any way, but the reason I say this is because there are many conditions that have similar symptoms to IBS. What test did you have done? I have had 4 colonoscopies/endoscopies. A year ago, I had horrible pain in my stomach and back, and the doc wanted me to go to a pain clinic, thinking it was "only" the IBS....turned out I had two gall stones and ended up having my gallbladder removed. Eight weeks later, with severe abdominal pain, I had my ovaries removed, which had tied themselves together at midline!!!! EEEKK....







so please make sure that you know the source of your pain,rule out any other possible conditions, through your gastroenterologist, before labeling it IBS. You certainly can start the program, even if you don't know for certain if it's IBS, it won't hurt you, but, please make sure you have nothing more serious. I too had little to no success with medications either, so I know what you mean.Regarding listening to the same thing more than twice a day: the program consists of an introduction and 5 sessions that are listened to according to a schedule. You should keep to the schedule and not listen to any sessions not scheduled. However, if you wish to listen to it again, allow 6 hours between listenings, so I guess conceivably, you could get more than twice a day, though directions are for just once a day.Sometimes, however, the mind can set up barriers, so don't overdo it either!!!! (I am guilty of this myself







Also, the program works with every aspect of IBS, constipation as well as D, pain, bloating, sleeplessness, etc. There are many here who have had good success with C....so you can feel confident it will address what symptoms you are facing.Yes, I was really scared too, when I first got the program. It was a last resort, because I was in the can for hours a day doubled over... I also was a pest, and emailed Mike about every little problem (he IS a saint) and he just knew from all the other patients he has had (Over 2000 +) that everything would be addressed in the order your subconscious mind felt the most in need. At the time, I was facing surgery, and divorce, and stuff, so it helped me thru that before directly addressing the IBS...I am still improving from it, and it has been well over a year since completion. The big thing to remember is that you are always in control (sometimes I get an itch during the session, and you scratch it like normal, you are not in zombie state or anything LOL














) and also to just relax and go with it. Mike has looked into the eyes of his IBS patients with compassion and when his first patients thanked him and said they got their life back, he could feel both the initial desperation, and then gratefulness. You will hear it in his voice, and just know that he knows what he does and does it well. Just flow with it....it is so soothing and relaxing...you will do great!!!And do please let me know when it comes in the mail...I would be interested to know how long it actually takes... if you wish to email me, for support as you go along, feel free. (danb55###msn.com) I will leave that there for you for a bit. OK, Lynne, hope that helped you a bit.Take care!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For anyone reading this saga... Lynne got the program tapes in 2 days when a new program was sent out... Was just a weird mystery on the disappearing program!!!! They must be out there somewhere!!!


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

LOL. . .Marilyn, glad you posted that little response! I saw the 3.5 weeks thing and was a little worried. Mine was supposed to go out on Monday, and I was thinking I should be getting it any day now. . .was hoping it wouldn't take 3 more weeks!! Looking forward to getting started!Lynne. . .be sure to keep us updated on how you do!Kris


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Kris, Yours was sent out the 6th, so you should get yours tomorrow, Monday latest!!







Let us know when it gets there, will you? Thanks!And Kris, you keep us posted on how you are doing too!!!! OK?


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Great! I'll let you know when I get it, and definitely keep everyone updated on how it is going. Thanks for checking that for me Marilyn! What great customer service!







Kris


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Hi Lynne The only thing we can put th edelay down to is th eAnthrax thing over there. Your first program was despatched about 3 and abit weeks ago from the West coast. Your replacement was sent from Mid West. Delievery times from Mid West seem better for some reason, yet to be discovered!So I have told Anne not to despatch from West Coast until this is resolved. So no worries, I'm sure it will get resolved, I see Marilyn has been advising too







thanks Marilyn.Speak to you soon. Lynne were all interested, let us know when you program arrives







Thanks for your patinece, and thank you for your kind comments.Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike, Lynne's program was dispatched on Nov 7th and she received it 5:30 Friday, Nov. 9th; so two days delivery time for that one!!!! Thanks Kris, for the compliment! Check your mailbox soon!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Thanks MarilynBest RegardsMikeIBS Audio Program 100 (Mikes Tapes+CD's)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lynne, so you know I personally mailed that set of tapes. It was however right around the time of the beginging of the postal scares. It is the only one I know of that has gotten lost like this for this amount of time. Not sure why really and it has not come back to me yet.However, were getting it all sorted and you should also have the book by wensday or thurday of next week, so you know.My applogies for the delay here.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey,Just to let you all know, got my tapes in the mail today! Very quick. . .less than 7 days anyway. Listened to the intro and the first session. Very relaxing! So anyway, there's my update!Kris


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks, Kris for letting us know...I'll make sure Mike is aware of the time frame!!!Now go and enjoy your journey!!!!!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Great news Kris thanks for letting us know.Given the events in US postal sytstem lately it can be forgiven that the occassional package goes a stray, although it is no consolation for the sufferer, they usually turn up in due course.Thanks too to Eric & Marilyn for their work not only on this board but in the background on behalf of sufferers. Thank you each







As always we are looking at ways of speeding things up, 2-4 days is pretty quick







but we keep looking to do better.Again many thanks to all,Best RegardsMike


----------

